# Will this fit ok



## painejake (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi i was woundering if i could put basicly my computer into a dffernt case. The Pc is in a Mini desktop case and i want to put it in a big on will this work? Thanks Jay


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

I got my dell 4600 to fit into an antec 900, but not without modifying the CPU cooler. 

what's the computer model- 80% chance it'll fit a custom case- 20% says it'll have an awkward heatsink (if it's a dell, that'll be the case) or abstandard bolt pattern. If it's a BTX platform (motherboard is on left side of computer instead of right) then forget about it.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

it should work, only possibile issues would be low profile cards, etc


----------



## painejake (Oct 29, 2007)

no the motherboard is on the right and its a I-Friend yer i never heard of them either lol. The only thing i think might me the issue is the power supply because it alot smaller than a regular one.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

it should still fit. im not sure on psu sizes though


----------



## painejake (Oct 29, 2007)

yer well to be honest im going to pretty much build a pc so i might as well wait to see what motherboard will go with my prosesser then buy a new case and just leave my old pc how it is.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

painejake said:


> yer well to be honest im going to pretty much build a pc so i might as well wait to see what motherboard will go with my prosesser then buy a new case and just leave my old pc how it is.


thats what i did- had a dimension 4600, swapped it into the new case, then new PSU, then bought the CPU and board together, got it bench tested, swapped it in for the dell stuff, got it running at full tilt, then put the dell back together and gave it to my mom.


----------



## painejake (Oct 29, 2007)

is there a easy way to find out what board i have without opening up and having a look?


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

download and run CPUz http://www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php and take pics of each tab and post please. there are other ways, but this is the easiest in my opinion


----------

